# New Regional Rate Box C



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I just got a sample packet of boxes from my mail man today that included a new box for regional rate shipping called "regional rate box C) It's HUGE! It will probably hold 100 bars of soap, although I haven't checked, but the weight limit is 25 pounds.  I haven't looked at the price for shipping it yet, but the other two box sizes are really cheap. These new boxes would be great for shipping gift baskets or things that don't weigh a whole lot but have some size to them. I just hope when the post office cuts services like they say they are going to that flat rate and regional rate services don't get cut.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks.....I'll check them out!


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I got the sample pack today too. That was awfully nice of the USPS to send them to me. Usually I don't find out about these things unless I read it on a forum.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Yes, I was quite surprised when my mailman knocked on my door and gave me a package that I had not ordered. I was especially surprised that they came out with another new box with cheaper rates amid all the recent talk about postal service cuts. The regional rate boxes seem a little thinner than the regular flat rate boxes, which is probably why they have that weight limit I suppose. I just wish they'd come out with one around the same size as the small flat rate for like $2 bucks.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I use A and B toploading boxes, and I only use it in my area, so only Texas folks get the ultra cheap $6 shipping. Why...because the boxes are flimsy compared to the flat rate boxes....and once you get away a few states it is cheaper to simply use the flat rate boxes. And we did just talk about these on the forum before Christmas, cause I asked  Vicki


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> I use A and B toploading boxes, and I only use it in my area, so only Texas folks get the ultra cheap $6 shipping. Why...because the boxes are flimsy compared to the flat rate boxes....and once you get away a few states it is cheaper to simply use the flat rate boxes. And we did just talk about these on the forum before Christmas, cause I asked  Vicki


Yes, but there was no "BOX C" when we talked about it before. The letter that comes with my box says not to use them until after Jan. 22.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

What is the weight on Box C? Vicki


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> What is the weight on Box C? Vicki


Box C has a 25 lb limit. 
Just for reference for those not familiar, Regional A has a 15 lb limit and Regional B has a 20 lb limit.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Yeah, I can't really see the C box as being useful for soap. I haven't filled the box up yet, but I'm sure if it were full it would weigh more than 25 pounds and is flimsy. But for baskets I've been thinking about making they would probably be perfect.


----------

